# Suggestions on Dremels



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm trying to decide on which Dremel to buy. I'm looking at a7.2v two-speed cordless dremel. 
For those of you that use dremels would this dremel have enough power, Frank's nails are thick and I want to make sure the dremel has enough power, and what type sandpaper do you use on it for the nails?
Thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I got the most powerful dremel I could find at the hardware store. I use it on the highest speed and use the coarse sandpaper.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks I went to the store to get one and then couldn't make up my mind which one would be the best


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have this one Dremel® 300 Series Variable Speed Rotary Tool (300-1/24I) - Rotary Tools - Ace Hardware
Its not cordless, but works great and I've never thought oh I wish I had a cordless one.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use Dremel too! I use this one bc of the extra handle for the better/more comfortable grip. Dremel Stylus? Lithium-ion Cordless / Model: 1100 The regular ones that are just a single tube are had to hold esp if doing multiple dogs my hand cramps. The 1100 with the extra handle is only about $75/80 has 10 speed settings. I use the sandpaper tubes for their nails!

Plus the 1100 are cordless and has its own recharging station. I keep my plugged in all the time and grab and go!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I like the idea of a cordless because of taking it anywhere I go, but I could get one with a cord.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> I'm trying to decide on which Dremel to buy. I'm looking at a7.2v two-speed cordless dremel.
> For those of you that use dremels would this dremel have enough power, Frank's nails are thick and I want to make sure the dremel has enough power, and what type sandpaper do you use on it for the nails?
> Thanks


I have this Dremel. I really LOVE it! Being cordless is a huge plus. I use the standard sanding drum that came with the Dremel and it works great, even on Ruger's huge tough nails. I've had several other types over the years, but this is by far the best I've had. Plus, I got it on sale!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have this dremel right here and I don't even use the high setting its a 4.8V so I would think a 7.2v would have plenty of power to grind Frank's nails. Mine grinds nails just fine and has plenty of power to do so. I don't know about the type of sandpaper to use mine came with the bands already that I needed b/c its a pet grinder. Like I said before mine works great and I only use the low setting and its 4.8v so I can imagine a 7.2v would be perfect for his nails. Mine's cordless by the way and I love this feature about it when you have a dog that's squirmy there's no cord to get in the way and you can grind the nails anywhere vs. having to be near an outlet. 

7300-PT Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Kit / Model: 7300-PT


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

cindy_s said:


> I have this Dremel. I really LOVE it! Being cordless is a huge plus. I use the standard sanding drum that came with the Dremel and it works great, even on Ruger's huge tough nails. I've had several other types over the years, but this is by far the best I've had. Plus, I got it on sale!


I have this one also....I love the cordless feature as you can do it outside.


----------



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

Search results for: 'dremel' i bought the one on sale here for 9.99 and have had it for a yr and it works great on 2 big dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a good guide on how to use a dremel on nails:
How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

Personally I use a pet nail grinder from Pet Edge, works great for my dogs and it comes with the proper attachments. I would be careful if you use a coarse grit, as it may take off too much at a time.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Love my Stylus and use it all the time. I never get out any of the other Dremels we have to do nails.

Just got a call that my friend was taking our pup in for xrays. She wanted me to do nails during sedation. I grabbed the Stylus and ran out the door. So easy, no cord, plnty of power and easy grip.


----------

